# Vintage Christmas Songs from the 20's & 30's Playlist



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2017)

Nine Vintage Christmas Songs from the 20's & 30's. Enjoy the christmas music from the Jazz age and Prohibition:

Santa Claus, That's Me Vernon Dalhart 1928
Jingle Bells Shannon Quartet 1925
March of the Toys Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra 1939
Button Up Your Overcoat Zelma O'Neal & Jack Haley 1930
Savoy Christmas Medley Lloyd Shakespeare's New Piccadilly Band 1929
In a Merry Mood Barnabas Von Géczy & His Orchestra 1934
Silver Bells Shep Fields & His Orchestra 1931
Silent Night Paul Whiteman & His Orchestra with Bing Crosby 1928
Auld Lang Syne Peerless Quartet 1921


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2017)

All of these songs were before even my mother was born , but isn't it amazing how eternal and Iconic some of them have become . None less than the Scottish New Year Anthem Auld Lang Syne


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 15, 2017)

Love it . Thanks for sharing it !


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2017)

Vintage Christmas - Best Songs From the 1920s, 30s & 40s (Past Perfect) [Full Album]


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Nine Vintage Christmas Songs from the 20's & 30's. Enjoy the christmas music from the Jazz age and Prohibition:
> 
> Santa Claus, That's Me Vernon Dalhart 1928
> Jingle Bells Shannon Quartet 1925
> ...



These are all so old, wow!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2017)




----------

